# Heli-skiing in Utah



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

I am very interested in heli Boarding in Utah or possibly Jackson Hole this winter. Can anyone recomend a company( powderbirds- diamond peaks). Has anyone been? Is it worth the money? Do they let you make big wide, slashing turns or try and make you stay in straight lines? Any information, recomedations or personal experiences would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------

